# How to make a heater guard?



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

How would I make a heater guard? I am slightly broke and need one if I am getting a Farlowella.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I would recommend saving up for one and not doing DIY. You need something that will be aquarium safe and also heat resistant. Only thing that comes to mind at the moment is eggcrate (light diffuser panel) and build a case around the heater.


----------

